# Lightweight, deep aluminum rims



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm looking for a rim to build a new wheelset to. Must be:

Light, less than 500g
Deep, 40mm or greater
Wide, 21mm or wider
Aluminum brake track (I don't care if its carbon faired)

Does such a thing exist? Is something like that already in a factory wheelset? If not I need to decide if I value aluminum or depth more and choose between Pacenti and Enve.

Thanks!


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

kbiker3111 said:


> I'm looking for a rim to build a new wheelset to. Must be:
> 
> Light, less than 500g
> Deep, 40mm or greater
> ...


I don't think a sub 500g 40mm deep aluminum rim exists. It would probably be more like 600-700g. The closest may be the American Classic 420 rim which is 34mm deep.


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

No.
No.

Pacenti and H Plus Son are your best bets.


----------



## 2Bills (May 21, 2013)

Kinlin xc279 or xr380


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

2Bills said:


> Kinlin xc279 or xr380


+1 on the xc279...


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

The closest I have come across is the Fast Forward (FFWD) F4R-c rim at 38mm and 550g.

Edit: Took some time to find, but those are 19.6mm wide.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

kbiker3111 said:


> I'm looking for a rim to build a new wheelset to. Must be:
> 
> Light, less than 500g
> Deep, 40mm or greater
> ...


Sounds like the middle ground you're looking for is the Dura Ace C35.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like there are no standalone rims near what I was looking for but wheels from Giant, Shimano and Rolf have rims pretty close to what I'm looking for. Now getting the rims standalone is the next challenge...


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Full_Spectrum said:


> No.
> No.
> 
> Pacenti and H Plus Son are your best bets.


+1...


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

valleycyclist said:


> I don't think a sub 500g 40mm deep aluminum rim exists. It would probably be more like 600-700g. The closest may be the American Classic 420 rim which is 34mm deep.


Maybe I am wrong but the AC are in no way 21mm wide. I think they are 13mm internal width which translates to about 18mm external.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

If you want the rim deep for aero, you don't need to go that deep. Wide and rounded is best. The Pacenti SL23 and Kinlin XC279 are in the sweet spot for aluminum rims. If you want to go deeper you are better off with the latest generation carbon.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

rruff said:


> If you want the rim deep for aero, you don't need to go that deep. Wide and rounded is best. The Pacenti SL23 and Kinlin XC279 are in the sweet spot for aluminum rims. If you want to go deeper you are better off with the latest generation carbon.


This. 

I've said it many times before but depth isn't the most important factor to look for. Overall rim shape and profile is far more important than just depth alone.


----------



## markg (Sep 18, 2005)

kbiker3111 said:


> I'm looking for a rim to build a new wheelset to. Must be:
> 
> Light, less than 500g
> Deep, 40mm or greater
> ...


Factory wheelsets that meet your criteria are Hed Jet ($$$$) and the new Flo Cycling wheels (FLO Cycling Home - Aerodynamic Cycling Wheels). Both are carbon-faired deep section wheels with 23mm wide alloy rims. Neither are available for build-your-own (though both offer Clydesdale/Stallion builds).


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought OP was looking for that 90's Vento/Shamal,etc look. Man I'd dig a pair of something like that myself.


----------



## markg (Sep 18, 2005)

He did say "Aluminum brake track (*I don't care if its carbon faired*). 

The Flo 30 wheel looks quite interesting...a toroidal shaped wide alloy rim (similar to Zipp 101) that tests in the wind tunnel quite well (better than deeper V-section rims) and is still reasonably priced.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Sounds like the middle ground you're looking for is the Dura Ace C35.


I did recently notice that shimano makes a deeper section RS-80 now too. 50mm. 1700-ish grams. $750 at ribble plus more for shipping. not sure about rim width though. I would imagine that they're the standard 19-20mm width.


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

charlox5 said:


> I did recently notice that shimano makes a deeper section RS-80 now too. 50mm. 1700-ish grams. $750 at ribble plus more for shipping. not sure about rim width though. I would imagine that they're the standard 19-20mm width.


The new RS-81 is 23mm wide, if I'm not mistaken. The old RS-80 might be 21, but I'm not completely sure.


----------

